# Did Verstranz get thier transfers fixed?



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I read a thread that was from 2010 in which it seemed many customers were having problems with Verstranz EPT custom transfers. It is now 2012, is VErstranz EPT great quality? (yes I realize "great" is subjective) Has anyone used Versatranz EPT lately?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

anyone? ...


----------



## ordenta (Sep 28, 2010)

I use them and have had no problems. When I originally searched this forum for recommendations on who to use to make my transfers, everything I read said they are excellent quality and great prices. I never saw any topics regarding there being any problems with them. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I remember a few posts of people having issues but in general I believe they are highly regarded. I haven't used them because they are very expensive.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I use them every week and have had 0 problems....I can honestly say in the last 3 years i"ve probably ordered 20,000 plus transfers from them and had maybe 10-15 transfers that where unusable for one reason or the other, but you generally always get a few extras with the order that make up for any misprints that get in with an order which is very rare.....I have had no customer complaints and I see kids all the time wearing event shirts I did 2 years ago and the shirts still look great......I would not hesitate to recommend them to anyone....I wish they where closer to me  Good Luck!!

Xcellent Graphics


----------

